# Which Vendors have you used?



## Clouder (6/9/16)

I was thinking for interest sake,

Which vendors have you guys used, and which vendors do you guys use most often?

@Silver @Rob Fisher , would a thread like this be allowed on this public forum???


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/16)

@Silver is quite a private guy and I doubt he will play in this thread...

I have used a LOT of Vendors... when there only a small amount of them I tried to use them all just to see how thier service and web site was... nowadays there are so many vendors it's not possible to try them all...

Vape King and Eciggies were the first vendors I used and because Eciggies are not on the forum most of my business went through Vape King... I have a special bond with Vape King because they guided me in my early days (3 years ago) and @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff have become great friends of mine... I still order from Vape King often...

Probably the vendor I use most these days is @Sir Vape because of thier selection and close proximity to me... and @BigGuy used to deliver to my home before they opened the store and used to build my RTA's and RDA's... Hugo and Craig have also become good friends...

And for Juice supplies it's no secret which vendor I use... @Oupa from Vapour Mountain.

I can't even list the other vendors I have used because the list to too long... the most recent vendor I have ordered from was @ATOMIZE.CO.ZA 

Internationally I use www.VaporDNA.com when I can't find something locally... I used to use them quite often but hardly use them now because the local vendors are on the ball and it's not often I can't find what I want locally.

For my REO stuff www.reosmods.com obviously!

I also order crap from FastTech and GearBest from time to time because they sometimes have goodies I can't find locally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (6/9/16)

Juicy Joes - @ShaneW and his team are really awesome
Vapour Mountain
Vape Club
Vape Cartel
Sir Vape
VapeMob
Foggas
eCiggies
Atomix
Jiss Vape

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Clouder (6/9/16)

Ok, I have used a few of the vendors so far (in no particular order)...

e-Ciggies
VapeKing
Vape Cartel
Vaperite
VapeClub
Vaper's Corner
Vape Mob
Ecig-Inn
SirVape
Vapour Mountain
Weiner Vape Co

Those are the ones I remember for now...

The vendors which I use the most are Vapour Mountain and SirVape. Vapour Mountain for my stash of Banana Cream and XXX and I use SirVape as I have grown accustomed to their site and ordering from them and visited them once while on Holiday in the area.

I have not used international vendors up to this point, for me, I don't need to as our local folk has always supplied me with what I needed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/16)

Tried to remember all... apologies if I missed any...
AntzModz
Atomix
Blends of Distinction
Complex Chaos
Craft Vapour
Ecig Inn
e-Ciggies
FireTrap Vape
Hands Customs
Hazeworks
J&J Emporium
Joose-E-Liqz
Juicy Joes
Kimbos
Lung Candy
MMMixes
Mr Hardwicks
NCV
Paddy Vapes
Paulie E-juice
SA Vape Gear
Sir Vape
The Cloud Lunge
Twisp
Valley Vapour
Vape Cartel
Vape Decadence
Vape Mob
Vape Club
Vape King
Vape Mob
Vaperite
Vaper's Corner
Vaporite
Vaporize
Vapour Mountain
Weiner Vapes
World Wonders

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (6/9/16)

Vapour Mountain
Vape Mob
Foggas
Complex Chaos
Sir Vape
The Puff Station
Vape Cartel
Vapers Corner
Vape Club
SA Vape Gear
Dragon Vapes
Vape King
Eciggies
Vaporize
Juicy Joes
Skyblue Vaping
Valley Vapour
Blck Vapour
Atomix Vapes

Fasttech
3FVape
UK Ecig Store
Zapwraps UK
J Wraps

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (6/9/16)

My preferred hardware vendors are

Vape Club
Sir Vape
Vape Cartel
Blck Vapour
Dragon Vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

